# vynal



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

*vinyl*

Anyone know somewhere in Cardiff or Newport I can get some vinyl fitted to a splitter?

I want some good carbon fibre stuff.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

vinyl :wave:


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

DIY its easy


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

tones61 said:


> vinyl :wave:


lol, using the bloody phone, edited.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

as above,ebay for vinyl,bend around curves/edges with a hairdrier,:buffer:


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Or get down to Bridgend and see Huw at weeks works http://www.facebook.com/weeks.work?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## kytey (Feb 16, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> Or get down to Bridgend and see Huw at weeks works http://www.facebook.com/weeks.work?ref=ts&fref=ts


was thinking of using this guy and getting my roof gloss black on my 350z


----------

